# coil embolization of azygos vein



## superorozco (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello everyone,
Has anyone ever had to code for a coil embolization of collaterals of the azygos vein(device Amplazter Vascular Plug) and if so, did you use 37204 or the unlisted 37799? I contacted the company and they would not guide me with coding since their product was not used for arterial/venous embolization in the peripheral vasculature, which an FDA-approved indication for use of this device. 
I appreciate your help/recommendation on this.


----------

